
Regression of GERD symptoms using dietary supplementation - swsieber
https://www.reddit.com/r/GERD/comments/adt6vh/regression_of_gastroesophageal_reflux_disease/
======
DrScump
(2006 study, and surprisingly not placebo-controlled)

